# Leave the large bag of cannabis at home



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

BREVARD COUNTY

If it wasn't for Officer Alex Terrero's "Officer Safety Awareness," a successful arrest could have gone bad. On the night of January 15, Officer Terrero located a man fishing in a restricted area on Crane Creek. The man was verbally warned about the violation and was asked to produce a saltwater fishing license or ID to show proof of residency. The man had neither and gave Officer Terrero false information regarding his identification. Officer Terrero walked back to the man's truck in order to obtain identification and located a large bag of cannabis in plain view sitting on the center console of the truck. The man was acting very suspicious and was showing signs of violent tendencies. He repeatedly attempted to get to the passenger seat of the truck in order to locate his wallet. Each time Officer Terrero directed him away from the truck, the man continued to disobey orders by walking towards the passenger seat of the truck. Melbourne PD officers arrived and the officers placed the man under arrest by using three sets of handcuffs due to his large size. A search of the passenger seat revealed box cutters, a large butcher knife, and an ice pick, but no wallet. The man was interviewed and would not deny accusations that he intended to harm Officer Terrero with these weapons. He was booked into Brevard County jail for felony possession of cannabis (188 grams), possession of drug paraphernalia, and possession of cannabis with intent to sell.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Could have been worse...*

Seems the only thing he didn't screw up was not parking in a No Parking Zone  




> a large bag of cannabis in plain view sitting on the center console of the truck





> felony possession of cannabis (188 grams)


 :jawdrop:


What was this guy thinking? Oh, that's right, he wasn't...
Did they find a bag of cheesburgers and fries with him as well


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Talk about the big one that got away!!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

WHAT A MORON!!!!! gonna bring a knife to a gun fight..........


----------



## jdollfin (Dec 28, 2003)

*Creeped Out!*

Thanks for that little story  , since I live right on Crane Creek that really creeps me out :jawdrop: !!

I'll definitely be, being more carefull at the boaters I wave at who pass my dock ....... and it goes without saying, my doors will be double lock a little more often  but, I guess I should say thanks for the info.  
AND ... for all who are woundering if I've caught anything lately, my line's been slack, but that Pomp I did catch sure was good  
Hopefully, I'll get to try my luck again this Saturday, or should I say my expertise


----------



## surfnfish (Dec 15, 2003)

i used to live in mel beach now live hawaii. cant remember crane creek. i only remember creek that ran under us 1 in melbourne. is it the same one? aloha, cfd


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That be the one surfnfish .









http://www.kayakguide.com/CraneCrk.htm









Is it how you remember it ?


----------



## jdollfin (Dec 28, 2003)

*Aloha!*

Hey Surfnfish,
Small world  , I lived in Hawaii for about 3 years, out Kialua way.
Worked at Arrons Dive shop. I hope you're enjoying it as much as I did.


----------

